# Boot for Oval Hooves



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

I am posting for a friend... her TWH has very oval feet. He has been wearing Easy Boot Trails, but they aren't working. Width is 4 3/4" and the length is 5 3/4". Has anybody dealt with the same problem, and if so, what boot will work? His former owner tried several boots too, and had problems, including the Gloves. My friend called the Renegade people, and they don't think their boots will work either. Is her only option putting shoes on?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

No, a better option is to have the feet properly trimmed and then she will be able to find boots that fit. Front hooves especially should not be oval. Sounds like the horse has long toes, probably stretched.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

Northern Mama, I really think he is getting a proper trim... and it's more just the shape of his hooves. I use the same trimmer she does, one who is well known in the barefoot world - used to travel the world doing seminars, and has trained many others.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, if that is indeed the case, then there is nothing you can do about it. It is very unusual for a well trimmed hoof to be that oval. When I was searching for boots for my horse, every size is for a more evenly shaped hoof.

That said, I have been fighting stretched toes on my mare on and off for years. I get it under control, then slip up on my trim, or delay a trim by a week to 10 days, and wham-o! they're back. I'm convinced some horses are more prone to it than others. Another mare that I used to own I never had the same trouble with.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

My dads MFT has the same problem. His feet are almost like mule feet. He uses the easy boot epics. He does have to take the toe in quite a bit to get the boots to fit. Bringing the toe in may be the only option. When they put metal shoes on dad's horse they don't need to take the toe in. They shape the shoe to the foot. This is one drawback of boots. You kinda have to shape the foot to the boot. 

My TB has feet that are wider than they are long. And no, they are not flared. He just has huge feet that are a little wide. 

Not all hooves are the same. Some horses will never find a boot that works for them.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Those measurements are the same for mules, they have a longer length than width. 

I have success using Easyboot Epic's on my mule, a friend has success with Easyboot Gloves. 

Always measure after a fresh trim for Easyboots.


----------

